# Canadian Border Services Beefs Up Border to keep out BB guns...



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2011)

What a fucking waste of my tax dollars!  Those clueless fucks have more important things to look for and stop at the border. :ehh:



> *BB gun inspections to be beefed up at border*
> 
> *By Dave Seglins and John Nicol, CBC News*
> 
> ...


----------



## elle (Oct 21, 2011)

It's anarchy!  Bet you don't see one protest sign at the next occupy *insert nearest CDN city here*


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a bad-ass looking BB gun.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Rack if you see and article naming the company let me know
Thanks
bill


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 21, 2011)

Eh???


----------



## Headshot (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Manolito (Oct 21, 2011)

Fox I want to buy one.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Hey Rack if you see and article naming the company let me know
> Thanks
> bill



All I've been seeing is "Chinese" made but I'll have a look around.  The majority of arms shipped here from China are made by Norinco though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Fox I want to buy one.



LMAO!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2011)

Hell if they weren't pulling them off the shelves, I'd buy one; it'd be a lot of fun in the yard.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh fer Crissakes!


----------

